# feeling like i'm going mad



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Last Tuesday I found out my husband was having an affair,we were at a bad spot in our marriage but never thought he was capable of an affair, the other man(her husband told me) she texted my husband 3000 times in 3 months.....we discussed and it's true and he wants a relationship with the other woman....He is still in the house and I have asked him to move out right away(like today)
I can stand to even look at him and all the lies run through my head like a movie. I am going between being so mad I'm slamming doors to crying many times a day......I'm not sure if I can wait for him to find a place. 

How can I get him to move out, for me it was over when I found out.....any suggestions from anyone...
Just needed a place to vent......I hope you all don't mind....I am finding some relief just typing my feelings.......


----------



## Nanook (Nov 21, 2009)

Is it possible for you to get away somewhere, for about a week, or even a week-end,and just say to him, I want you out by the time I get back, and let him know you do not care where he lives, just get out, for all you care he can sleep in the car. Make sure he knows you are serious, let him know if he is not out, you will help him move out, and that will not be nice. ie throwing his clothes in the bin etc.
Gee, I sound like an angry woman, But rightly so, why do we deserve this?


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

I did that this morning, I asked him to leave today, I told him exactly that. I don't care where he has to go as long as he goes, I even said I would pay for it out of my half of the settlement, it's worth it to me.....I told him I couldn't stand to live together now...I hope he takes this request seriously.
It makes it tough because, guess what he is a lawyer, but I have gone for counsel myself and I know my rights, I have been a stay at home mom as well, although I have worked a bit of part time work just to break up my life but nothing steady......I want some separation to just live in peace and reflect what my plan will be without him.....I don't know what is stopping him, he has been telling him is going for months.....why wouldn't he just jump at the chance to get out.....It's all so confusing


----------



## TOya82 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Jessi,
I know the feeling dont slam doors but vent out by crying or writing because once u slam one door the agression progresses you know. It is sad how men throw away what they haev for a random chic I am goign through the same thing at least u are not military my daugter and i have to vacate witin 30 dys. Jessi u are strong person dnt let it get the best of u sweetheart what God has for U it is For U maybe he is not the one. U deserve better and better will come in due time. In the mean time take it easy go for a run or write me back lol


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I think it's a good idea, as the other poster said, to tell him to leave. If he can't today then tell him you will stay with friends/family for a few days and he needs to be gone by the time you get home.

If you don't want to do this then I suppose you will need to file for divorce and get him out. I'm not sure of the laws. 

I know this is shocking to you. I was a SAHM for 15 years when my H decided that he wasn't "in love" with me. Fortunately, I was about finished with my school/internship and wrapped it up just before we separated. I got to work applying for job. This economy slowed the job hunt down. I found one in a few months after not working for many years. 

Hang in there...it will work out for you. Take each day, as it comes, and allow your self the desired emotions.


----------

